
New Evidence Suggests Satoshi Nakamoto Is Paul Solotshi - ca98am79
http://cryp7o.me/pujs9
======
Nerada
No doubt posted here many times but if you haven't read it "The Mastermind" is
absolutely brilliant.

[https://longform.org/posts/the-mastermind](https://longform.org/posts/the-
mastermind)

------
Upvoter33
Seems like someone could compare the source code of e4m and satoshi's code, to
look for similar stylistic things?

------
duxup
Is it possible the coins are....lost entirely?

~~~
manjana
Yes, of course it is. The harddrives may be lost, real Satoshi may have died
etc.

------
rambojazz
How credible is this?

~~~
bayareanative
Credible as National Enquirer alien autopsies.

